

Show HN: Clean & Simple Shopping List (my first iPhone app) - gs7

I made learning Objective C and iOS development my New Year&#x27;s resolution for 2014 and my first app was just approved to the App Store: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;clean-simple-shopping-list&#x2F;id826827076<p>It&#x27;s yet another shopping list app, I know. I really just wanted to build something that I would find useful, no matter how many others are out there already. But I learned a lot while making it and I&#x27;d love to hear your feedback (positive or negative). It&#x27;s free, has no ads, and is open source: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;gschwarzer&#x2F;Shopping-List<p>Thanks!
======
gs7
Clickable: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/clean-simple-shopping-
list/i...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/clean-simple-shopping-
list/id826827076)

[https://github.com/gschwarzer/Shopping-
List](https://github.com/gschwarzer/Shopping-List)

------
fbpcm
I don't like when apps put badges on the icon that don't go away but otherwise
I like it.

~~~
gs7
Fair enough. The badge does go away though when your list has either no items
or all items are crossed off. But I could make it an optional setting in the
next update. Thanks for the feedback!

------
bramm
How did you go about learning Obj C and iOS development? Books? Online
classes? YouTube?

~~~
gs7
I started with the Big Nerd Ranch Objective C book
([http://www.amazon.com/dp/032194206X](http://www.amazon.com/dp/032194206X)),
then my job paid for a week-long class put on by Big Nerd Ranch. I can highly
recommend both. I learned a ton and watching the Stanford iTunes U course on
iOS development makes a lot more sense now.

